

"up to" broadband speeds are bogus - anupj
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/08/your-worst-fears-confirmed-real-broadband-speeds-half-of-whats-advertised.ars

======
ascuttlefish
I knew it! I only ever get 1.5 Mbps and I have the "up to" 10 Mbps connection
from Rogers. What a joke.

